# A novice's experiences of buying a horse, an ongoing report...



## vallin (23 February 2014)

_As the eagle eyed (  ) of you will have noticed I'm currently looking for a new horse so I thought I'd keep a record of my experiences in the hope that they might amuse some and help other novice buyer like myself. Original blog is here  http://vallin-photography.com/blog/second-horse/ but I thought I'd share with HHO - feel free to comment/CC/advise! 

V_

So the time has finally come to start looking for a second horse. I've been toying with the idea for about a year, but now it's getting serious. Buying a horse - sounds simple, right? Wrong. Turns out I know naff all about buying horses! Time to swot up.

Having found a horse to go look at and arranged a viewing I realised needed a plan (preferably a minute-by-minute, highlighted and annotated one  ). I therefore consulted the Horse and Hound Forum and received some fantastic advice, leading to the plan below (alas, not quite minute-by-minute  )


Step 1 - Meet horse in stable, have a good feel all over its body looking out for lumps/bumps, unevenness, conformational weaknesses, and assessing general attitude of horse

Step 2 - See horse walked away and towards and then trotted away and towards, not just focusing on what the feet are doing but looking out for movement of pelvis and back

Step 3 - Watch horse being tacked up/tack up horse watching for any signs of discomfort or resistance in the horse

Step 4 - Watch the horse being ridden, just a brief walk, trot, canter, jump and then hop on! If feeling happy/safe work through walk, trot, canter at your own pace and then pop it over jump/couple of jumps/jump with jacket over until you're happy you've got a good idea of the horses ability and attitude

Step 5 - Take horse for a walk down the road looking for spookiness/nappy behaviour (possibly do this on second viewing if you're that way inclined)

And most importantly (and the part I knew I would be worst at!) ASK QUESTION THROUGHOUT!


Now, rather than spreading out my viewing experiences over many posts I have decided to summarise my experiences, horse-by-horse below. Feel free to mock my mistakes! And to keep you entertained I have included some pictures of French looking increasingly feral 



Horse 1 - 16.2, 6yo, mare, working hunter type Irish Sports Horse, being sold by a well know dealer.

Seeing as my friend S was about dragged her along as well, if for no other reason than she could drive my car home if everything went disastrously wrong  I arrived with my plan clear in my head and set about 'viewing a horse'. First impressions were good, nice conformation, dished a bit behind but nothing too off putting, calm manner in the stable. One thing that stood out was the presence of sweat marks around the girth, suggesting she's already been ridden that day, not a deal breaker but worth being aware of. The seller got on, walk, trot, canter and jump, off he got and on I got. First thing I realised was that she was big, sometimes on the ground horses give the impression of being quite small but as soon as you get on you feel miles away from the ground, and on this girl I certainly did. I had my walk, trot, canter and jump and the horse didn't put a foot wrong but for some reason I just didn't feel safe. I had a chat with the seller and said I'd be in touch with him about arranging a second viewing (the horse looked right on paper, so even though I had this uncomfortable feeling in my stomach she must be the one, right?) and drove home. I talked to S and another good friend about the mare and still wasn't sure what I wanted to do. The next day she had been sold to somebody else. The universes way of telling me she wasn't the one? We'll go with that 



Horse 2 - 16.2, 5y, gelding, national hunt type TB with good bloodlines, being sold by a novice hobby dealer.

Went to view this boy on my own not really expecting much as on paper he wasn't my 'type' and I think this is where I made my mistake. Because I wasn't expecting to like him I didn't have my plan in my head, expecting to be there more for the experience than to buy (yes people whinge about 'timewasters' when selling horses, but unfortunately for novice buyers it's a bit of a necessary evil). I did step 1 pretty well, but in my haste (being surprised by the fact that I actually quite like to lad) I skipped step 2. Step 3-5 went well, I felt safe and happy, he jumped over my scarf and generally had a fantastic attitude. I went home happy, having decided to go for a second viewing with a more knowledgeable friend. Second viewing time came and I was increasingly nervous, I hate riding in front of other people, especially ones who's opinions I respect, so a big dose of 'man the hell up' was needed and dully delivered. Before we arrived A clarified what I wanted from her - to tell me honestly if she thought the horse was going to do the job I wanted with me as pilot. We arrived, checked passport, A asked lots of questions I should have asked already (was chastised for this later) and I had a second ride in the school. I still really liked him so A got on to have a feel and judge whether he would do the job. She liked his attitude so I was allowed (  ) to take him for a walk down the road where he didn't put a foot wrong and filled me with hope and confidence. We got back to the yard and A asked me if I'd notice the lump on his gluteal muscle, I admitted I hadn't, had I seen him walk and trotted up in hand? again I hadn't, could I see anything wrong with his pelvis? ah. His pelvis was a good inch or so higher on one side compared with the other. ******. I thanked the seller and said I let her know in the next day or so. On the drive home we discussed the horse at length and I was surprised by how upbeat A was about him. However, with hindsight I think she wanted me to work through it on my own and make sure I learned from my mistake. I had a good long think about and checked my thoughts against those of the wise bods on HHO and came to the conclusion that my gut feeling was correct. He wasn't going to be the horse for me  Onwards goes the search!


----------



## applecart14 (23 February 2014)

Horse two may have put his pelvis out rolling or getting cast or falling in the field. Nothing that a physio and a few exercises couldn't put right.  But i know how you feel, if you are compromising already before even getting the horse then maybe its not the best choice.

GOOD TIP - whilst you are riding get your friend to stand next to the vendor and film you riding.  Make sure the volume is up!  Get your friend to casually drop in some questions - "does the horse hack out alone"?  "Is it good to shoe?", "does it buck?" "does it rear?".  This way you have it all on film as proof of what the vendor has told you, should you buy the horse, get it home and find its a complete nutcase!  Also see the stable that the horse lives in, and check it hasn't had water withheld from it.  This can cause a horse to be dopey through dehydration.  Also check the horse doesn't crib bite or windsuck by seeing it loose in its stable and watching it for a while.


----------



## vallin (23 February 2014)

Thanks for that Applecart 14 

Forgot to convert the frenchie pics so here they are


----------



## Dusty M Yeti (23 February 2014)

Hopefully the knowledgeable friend (A) from the second viewing of horse 2, taught you what you should be asking and looking for on a first viewing. Everybody has to learn these things - assessing horses in a short space of time takes skill and experience and imo it is easier to pick up along the way than read in a book! Keep going, the right horse will be out there


----------



## windseywoo (23 February 2014)

I'm not a novice horse owner, but like yourself I'm a novice buyer. The two horses I've had before I've had from foals so they were a blank canvas and on the whole have both turned out fine!!! However my partner decided last summer that he would like a horse of his own after pootling around on my friends very safe and dependable cob. So throughout the winter he's been having lessons with my instructor and has come along very quickly. What with other things such as moving house and going on holiday in the last three months, we've then got down to looking for a horse. We wanted to rehome from one of the charities but there never seemed anything suitable for him, so we started on the sites and emailed a couple of people. So the viewings started last week and the first horse we tried was a 16.2 irish horse about 10 who seemed a nice chap. I got on, asked for a trot and he almost bounced me out the saddle, he had so much power that almost straight away I thought it would be too much for OH to ride. However I took him out and he was sound on the road so we said we'd have a think. OH really liked his attitude and because I wasn't sure we got my instructor to try him the following day, with OH also having a sit on. However instructor agreed with me and even though we liked him he wasn't right at the time. Cut to this weekend we went to see a Warmblood/cob cross mare 15.3, 7 years old, with instructor in tow and have come away with new horse. She's more like what we were looking for in our minds very sweet, doesn't worry about anything on a hack and nice to handle. Pretty much followed your set of rules, but as soon as instructor said she liked her we were sold. Obviously I think price comes into it a little bit and what you want to do, but always go with your gut and i'm sure you'll find your horse eventually. Good luck


----------



## Maclinda (23 February 2014)

Great advise from Applecart14 "GOOD TIP - whilst you are riding get your friend to stand next to the vendor and film you riding. Make sure the volume is up! Get your friend to casually drop in some questions - "does the horse hack out alone"? "Is it good to shoe?", "does it buck?" "does it rear?". This way you have it all on film as proof of what the vendor has told you, should you buy the horse, get it home and find its a complete nutcase! "
Great piece of advise!!!!! AFTER I HAD BOUGHT my first horse the owner sent me a vid of him jumping (with someone else riding him), in the background I hear her telling her friend "I just want to be able to take him down the road without being thrown off!!!!!!!" WHAT!!! luckily he turned out to be a fantastic horse and it was more about her inexperience that him being a psycho!


----------



## applecart14 (23 February 2014)

Maclinda said:



			Great piece of advise!!!!! AFTER I HAD BOUGHT my first horse the owner sent me a vid of him jumping (with someone else riding him), in the background I hear her telling her friend "I just want to be able to take him down the road without being thrown off!!!!!!!" WHAT!!! luckily he turned out to be a fantastic horse and it was more about her inexperience that him being a psycho!
		
Click to expand...

OMG that's unbelievable!


----------



## applecart14 (23 February 2014)

He looks a nice sort. x


----------



## Holding (23 February 2014)

That was very entertaining, definitely keep updating! I went looking for a horse earlier in the year and tried a handful. Horse 1 I adored but tanked off a bit on one rein and I wasn't sure, plus he was more money than I wanted to pay. Horse 2 I bought subject to vetting, then she failed  . Horse 3 was described as 'sharp' but she went beautifully for me in the trot, asked for canter and found myself standing on the floor next to her. Horses 4 through 8 were lame/mad/both. I ended up keeping the current horse, so not a great success story!

Definitely always have a friend along. They don't even need to be super experienced - I'd rather go with a non-horsey friend than nobody at all. Their job is to ask lots of questions, then pause for awkwardly long amounts of time while the seller rambles on and incriminates themselves/the horse. They are also there to refuse to let you get on anything that looks dangerous, so you can save face and pretend you definitely were looking forward to trying to sit a vertical rear. And most importantly, as you drive away, they are responsible for assuring you that you looked brilliant on the horse, ride like Carl Hester, and the fact that you couldn't even manage to get a canter was totally the seller's fault. For the latter, I find my mother works best.


----------



## dominobrown (23 February 2014)

Don't be afraid to try as many horses as possible, I don't believe that is time wasting, however doing 2nd/ 3rd viewings and keeping the seller hanging on is time wasting. Don't be to stuck into buying a particular type eithers because you might be surprised. 
Like others have said take someone with you every time. Don't be embarrassed to bring a notepad with questions you want to ask with you. Also it helps to read between the lines. I tried a lovely horse down in Leicestershire who was quite under budget, which was on a hunting yard. Everything else on the yard hunted- that horse didn't, and from bits and bobs the groom said I bet it could be a sharp sod out and about.  Although I was buying an event horse I wanted to know whether it had hunted as to hunt successfully your horse would generally need reasonable manners and not be a complete lunatic (however after spending a few years hunting other people's 4 year old pointers that might not be completely true  )
Finally, you need to be a bit clinical, don't let emotions come in to it.


----------



## vallin (23 February 2014)

Thank you for all the advice suggestions, it has been taken on board! And dominobrown - I agree re emotions, I am currently fighting a battle between what my heart wants and what my head (and A!) know will actually be suitable! 

Have seen a couple of horses I like the look of to view next weekend so will update with successes/failures after


----------



## vallin (2 March 2014)

UPDATE!

Horse 3 - To say this week at work has been long is an understatement! I was therefore looking forward to a weekend of viewing horses. However, for one reason or another by the time the weekend actually arrived I had no horses to view! A quick look on HHO/Horsemart turned up a *15.2, 6yo, ROR gelding* who looked sweet (if not ticking many boxes) and was only 10 minuted down. I had a long conversation with the seller on the phone (asking lots of question!) and arranged to view the horse at 0830 on Sunday morning (euch!  ). A had also agreed to come with me seeing as it's so close (and I think she's getting sick of me sending her links to ads  ) so of we tootled. This time I was not getting complacent; met the chap in his stable, good grope all over, nothing seemed out of place and asked the seller to walk him up for me (step 1 and 2, check). He moved very straight and had a lovely over track in walk so it was back to the barn to be tacked up. Step 3 went well and seller got on. First thing I noticed is that he grinds his teeth like a diva! Didn't seem overly stressed or unsettled but it was definitely worth noting with dressage in mind. After she had a quick walk, trot, canter, jump and got on. Now at this point I feel I should apologise to the seller, I promise I am not that much of a numpty rider and I am capable of getting a tune out of most mid-range horses, however nerves very much struck and I rode like a tool! Ho-hum, horse didn't seem overly bothered and once we got over our miscommunication in the canter I popped him over a cross pole and then a cross pole with some bits underneath. I got off feeling somewhat ashamed of my riding, but happy with the horse. I left it there and told the seller I'd speak to her later in the week about viewing him again at a venue with a school (she only has fields to ride in at her yard). Discussions on the way home with A showed that her line of thinking was very much in line with my own, nice horse, definitely do the job and would teach me a lot along the way as well as being something I can bring on - but am I going to like him enough to keep me happy even though he isn't what I really want...?

To be continued!


Frenchie had a bath today in preparation for having her end of winter clip so to keep you amused, here's a picture of an unimpressed looking french horse


----------



## goodtimes (2 March 2014)

I was always told, when viewing a horse, ride really badly as well as ride as you would normally. That way you will know how the horse reacts if you accidently gob it, lose you balance, bounce around a bit. So I wouldn't worry too much. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Laafet (2 March 2014)

I hate trying horses with a passion, when we bought my first horse I was working in a dealers yard at the time so more than used to riding strange horses. It took a year of traipsing up and down the country looking at horses, most not as described. 3 failed vetting later, the farrier mentioned a horse just a few miles down the road that he thought would suit me, he was grey which at that time had been a big no no, but we thought as he wasn't far it was worth a look. It was love at first sight, and after a passed vetting, he came home and gave me 10 fantastic years. Since then I have either bought racehorses off the track or bought via word of mouth. When I bought Nickel, I had given my old dealer friend a budget and description of what I wanted. She knows me really well so went off to Ireland, bought a few and found a few local to her for me to try. I ended up riding 4 horses of varying ages and budgets and set my heart on one, that was Nickel. He came home the following week. I had looked at a few privately before I went to her but was getting so disheartened by the whole process.


----------



## Firewell (3 March 2014)

Funny thread thanks for posting . I'm the worst Novice buyer, I managed to get screwed over by TWO dodgy dealers. Good luck with finding your new partner, re the teeth grinding it *may* be a sign of ulcers. Or it might not be, my old horse ground his teeth and he was fab for 20yrs!
Keep us updated


----------



## el_Snowflakes (3 March 2014)

Agree with apple cart re taking pics & vids, with sellers permission of course! That way you can mull
It over at home


----------



## el_Snowflakes (3 March 2014)

goodtimes said:



			I was always told, when viewing a horse, ride really badly as well as ride as you would normally. That way you will know how the horse reacts if you accidently gob it, lose you balance, bounce around a bit. So I wouldn't worry too much. Good luck in your search.
		
Click to expand...

Erm, I wouldn't agree with the riding badly bit. If I was the seller, I wouldn't sell my horse to someone who rode badly!!


----------



## Lolo (3 March 2014)

el_Snowflakes said:



			Erm, I wouldn't agree with the riding badly bit. If I was the seller, I wouldn't sell my horse to someone who rode badly!!
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if they mean don't ride into the fence and see what happens, hit a misser and then come again and see how the horse reacts both times, drop the contact when schooling and see what the response is... Al got Smokey on some odd strides trying him out, and his response was to just go higher- he never considered saying no because she got it wrong. It's not riding badly as such, just seeing what happens in not-ideal situations.


----------



## Blythe Spirit (3 March 2014)

LOL@Holding - i think i will print out your instructions to the viewers accomplice and give them to my husband - we went to see a few horses for me together (he is horsey BTW) when he stood an sulked throughout the viewing refusing to speak to anyone at all. refused to discuss horse on the way home and when pushed assured me that I rode like a beginner, looked nervous, shouldn't have tried jumping, should buy a bigger one etc etc! 

which explains why i usually take my dad - though he is actually less experienced with horses!


----------



## TarrSteps (3 March 2014)

el_Snowflakes said:



			Erm, I wouldn't agree with the riding badly bit. If I was the seller, I wouldn't sell my horse to someone who rode badly!!
		
Click to expand...

If you go to try a horse and it can't cope with how you ride when you're anxious, it's not the horse for you.  After all, what's going to happen when you get to an horse show?

Re selling horses. I see your point but I don't think it's particularly productive to start judging prospective buyers too harshly.  If you feel the horse is not suitable, then definitely it's time to speak up.  If the buyer manages the horse fine, the horse is okay with it and every thing looks safe, I think it's a bit tricky to say you'll not sell it because you're waiting from someone better!

Now, riding intentionally badly, I think that is a different situation.  There are ways you can test a horse without being unfair to it and if I really thought a prospective buyer was intentionally trying to get a horse to make a mistake, I might very well ask them to be on their way.


----------



## el_Snowflakes (3 March 2014)

Well I'm not convinced....if someone started trying out what would happen if they "accidentally gobbed it" they would be on their way.....!


----------



## TarrSteps (3 March 2014)

el_Snowflakes said:



			Well I'm not convinced....if someone started trying out what would happen if they "accidentally gobbed it" they would be on their way.....!
		
Click to expand...

Didn't I just say that?  



TarrSteps said:



			Now, riding intentionally badly, I think that is a different situation.  There are ways you can test a horse without being unfair to it and if I really thought a prospective buyer was intentionally trying to get a horse to make a mistake, I might very well ask them to be on their way.
		
Click to expand...

But I don't think that is the same thing as someone worrying that, because they are nervous, the seller will send them down the road.  And equally, as a piece of buying advice, why would you want a horse that will down tools just because you're a bit anxious and not riding your best?  Surely that doesn't bode well for the future?


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (3 March 2014)

If a horse will stop, start, stand and steer with one hand whilst OH is holding hunting whip or flask in the other hand it is almost a deal  and if it stands whilst he has a wee so much the better . Seriously a horse which has to be ridden 100% properly would not suit us.


----------



## el_Snowflakes (4 March 2014)

TarrSteps said:



			Didn't I just say that?  




But I don't think that is the same thing as someone worrying that, because they are nervous, the seller will send them down the road.  And equally, as a piece of buying advice, why would you want a horse that will down tools just because you're a bit anxious and not riding your best?  Surely that doesn't bode well for the future?
		
Click to expand...

TS I was responding to 'good times' who said they would intentionally ride badly to see why happened if they "gobbed it in the mouth". You said you wondered if they meant ride badly, as in not riding it into a fence/dropping contact et. This is all fine, & I doubt anyone would discount a prospective buyer for being a little nervous. I was simply responding to this particular quote.


----------



## TarrSteps (4 March 2014)

Ah, okay. I thought I'd missed something.

I've been with lots of people to look at lots of horses, showed lots of horses to prospective buyers and even ridden horses for buyers that weren't present. There are lots of ways to test horses (although anyone who tells you they have a crystal ball is lying) and I don't think there is any reason to trap horses unfairly.


----------



## Goldenstar (4 March 2014)

Ditchjumper2 said:



			If a horse will stop, start, stand and steer with one hand whilst OH is holding hunting whip or flask in the other hand it is almost a deal  and if it stands whilst he has a wee so much the better . Seriously a horse which has to be ridden 100% properly would not suit us.
		
Click to expand...

Us to .
I have when trying MrGS potential horses try dropping the reins in front of jumps turning to fence with very little warning .
Stopping and standing while the rider does all sort of peculiar things .
Cantering on loose reins ( MrGS is very fond of cantering about with his reins in loops while I watch through my fingers )
MrGS getting off and expecting the horse to stay with him .
Standing walking and trotting while MrGS texts and emails various parts of the world .
Luckily the calm can do ID's we find seem to thrive on this type of think for yourself lifestyle .  
We have Fatty2 in training he's green and being trained for the job the first time I have done this rather than buying a made one , he's coming on fine .


----------



## FabioandFreddy (4 March 2014)

After viewing lots of horses that sounded great on paper, my advice would be to always see video of the horse before wasting time viewing. Even this isn't foolproof but gives you a better idea of what to expect. And also ask if the advert pictures are recent and if they're not, ask them to take some. You'd be amazed at the amount of people that will use years old pics on the ad and the horse isn't in that condition now.


----------



## TarrSteps (4 March 2014)

FabioandFreddy said:



			After viewing lots of horses that sounded great on paper, my advice would be to always see video of the horse before wasting time viewing. Even this isn't foolproof but gives you a better idea of what to expect. And also ask if the advert pictures are recent and if they're not, ask them to take some. You'd be amazed at the amount of people that will use years old pics on the ad and the horse isn't in that condition now.
		
Click to expand...

I once was alerted to an ad using a photo of myself riding a horse for sale, which dated from two owners before!!


----------



## vallin (9 March 2014)

UPDATE! (have read all the replies above, thanks, some interesting points raised  )
So the TB is still a maybe, aim going to try him at a school next week, however in the mean time I went to try...

Horse 4: 15.2, 6yo, ISH, mare with an (apparent) slight attitude problem. I saw this mare advertised on both HHO and facebook with the classic tag 'not suitable for a novice', *the* most useless tag (to me) in the world. Anyway, both myself and A watched the videos on youtube and agreed it was worth at least a phone call. I spoke to the seller at length and also spoke to the gentleman that rides the horse when the daughter is on holiday, and decide that if I could combine the viewing with a trip to the beach then mare was worth a look. A will only doing second viewings/incredibly local viewings so the unhorsey OH was bribed with ice cream and a pic nic to come along  I had previously agreed with the seller that I'd meet her there at 12 and would like the horse to be in so was a bit annoyed when she didn't arrive until 1210 and the horse was still out, ho-hum, bite my tounge and smile. The seller had told me that the horse was generally grumpy and liked to pull faces/squish you against the wall, so I was rather suprised to be presented with a very sweet, calm mare that seemed quite happy to put up with being prodded and poked! Horse was trotted up (I'm getting better at this viewing thing  ) and moved very nicely, if rather exuberantly  So far, so good. A semi-pro was ridding the horse for the viewing (reason open to interpretation) so he got on and immediately put the horse into trot and then canter. Hmmm. Horse was throwing herself about a bit but nothing horrendous. I asked him to walk the horse around the school before he did any jumping. She was a bit 'joggy' but did eventually walk. He then popped her over a cross pole and a vertical which she jumped nicely, if a bit OTT. I asked the pro to get off and I got on. I took people's advice on here and spent a good 10 minutes just getting comfortable with the horse in walk and trot as I (correctly) suspected that when I asked for a bit more she was going to start throwing herself around. She did a good impression of a bouncing ball but I slowly got a bit more used to her and comfortable sitting on her and then popped her over a cross pole on each rein. I decided to leave it there as the horse was really rather sweaty and blowing and I didn't feel it was fair to ask any more of her. I helped the seller untack her and she went back to the calm, chilled horse that we brought in. I told the seller I needed to have a good think and would let her know by the end of this week and took the OH to the beach. 

So yes, that was the viewing. Now to do some thinking about whether or not the horse is going to be able to cope with my unregimented life style and whether or not I am a good enough rider to school her out of the bouncy ball impression.

In other news horse 1 is back up for sale...am waiting on the dealer to message me with details of what happened there...

And finally a question...I have seen a nice little Irish mare, being sold by someone well known but not a pro. However I spoke to her today and the horse, despite coming over from Ireland 3 weeks ago (6yo), does not have a passport...is this legal? 

Thanks  

And a picture of a very naked, very sexy French pony


----------



## TT55 (9 March 2014)

Great post, OP  

Ohhh i made so many mistakes when viewing current horsey. I must have looked like such an idiot... didn't trot up, didn't make owner ride first... etc etc. Horse was tacked up when I arrived and i'm fairly sure she was ridden before. I saw her tacked up and fresh at 2nd viewing though... Luckily she's turned out alright 

I have no idea how to buy horses, haha! I'm not too bad at spotting lameness, but i'm always afraid that if I trot it up and I don't notice any lameness that the owner is potentially trying to hide, i'll look like even more of an idiot!


----------



## Firewell (9 March 2014)

I would be REALLY wary of the horse with no passport. It probably does have a passport, they just don't want you to see it. (Horse might be a different age, breed, they might not want you to trace its past). The reason I say this is because that is how I was caught out. Apparently owner had 'lost' the horses passport so they didn't have it and had to apply for a new one and they gave me that one. Probably didn't want me finding out that the horse wasn't an ISH, was lame and had been passed from pillar to post.
Its now.something I am very wary of and when I got my current boy I was very happy to be given his original passport with all his birth and previous owner details in . 
Also a new passport means no vaccination record as well.


----------



## dieseldog (9 March 2014)

It should have a microchip as Ireland has been chipping them for years - even if the passport has gone missing - so the new owners can get a replacement one quite easily - unless they don't want to for some reason.


----------



## vallin (10 March 2014)

Ok, will ask the seller about her being chipped. Thanks


----------



## vallin (23 March 2014)

Horse is microchipped and has applied for passport, freely admits horse hasn't been vaccinated etc so not too worried about that side of things. Was supposed to be going to see a mare I really liked the sound of today but she has been sold already (  ) so might go and see this one instead. Hmmm.


----------



## mystiandsunny (23 March 2014)

I would always be wary of a horse who behaved very differently under saddle, to how it behaved in-hand.  You should see the same temperament, regardless of level of schooling.  If they're very different under saddle, in my experience so far, there's an issue there.  When viewing, I'm always interested in the temperament of the horse beyond all else.  Schooling can be improved, temperament is the key to everything.


----------



## vallin (25 March 2014)

UPDATE! 
Horse 5 - 15.3, ISH, mare, over from Ireland about 6 weeks ago. The original plan had been to go and see a grey SF mare I really liked the look of, but she was sold the day before my viewing  so I decided to go and see the passport-less mare on the off chance that she was the one. Step 1 revealed a fairly happy, if rather scabby and poor horse, who might have just been 15.3 at the wither, but was very 'small'. I watched her walk and trot up and, although she appeared sound, was dramatically underwhelmed by first impressions of her paces. Rider got on (which looked rather amusing as he was a fairly broad and tall bloke on and fairly small and fine horse  ) and did some walk, trot, canter and then popped her over a couple of jumps. First ridden impressions were that she knew 'stop' and 'go' but anything in between was a bit wooly, and although she had fairly good front leg technique in her jump, she was lazy with her back end. However she looked sane and seemed to had a good attitude so I hoped on. My impressions had been correct, the walk was Ok, the canter nice if very a fasts and lacking in steering, the trot, well, I know if you are going to have a weak pace then trot is the one to go for, but it was like sitting on a sewing machine! All knee action with zero forward movement, interesting. I popper her over a cross pole and then a double of verticles and she ate them up, no problem. The seller then suggested I took her for a hack up the road so I did, bless her, the heavens opened and out came ball-bearing sized chunks of hail, and she didn't bat an eye! Got back, untacked and told the seller I'd be in touch this week. 

Overall impressions were that she was very sweet but could I work with the very pony like trot? I watched some video recording the long-suffering OH had taken, and my, I actually looked big on something! (At 5'6" at a push, that doesn't happen often  ) My riding didn't look as bad as it had felt so I thought I'd send them to A to get her thoughts on the matter. After speaking to her we both agreed that if I was looking for a year long project to sell on then she'd be absolutely perfect and would not doubt get round a PN ODE , but in terms of a horse  for life she probably wasn't the one   so if anyone is after a project horse and feels like haggling on the price, get in touch as she is lovely, just not the long-term horse for me!

(Will add a picture to brighten it up when I'm not on my iPad as can't work out how to do it on here!)


----------



## vallin (30 March 2014)

EXCITING UPDATE! 

For those that are not fans of reading, long story short I have had an offer accepted on horse number 4 subject to vetting  Long story...

Horse 3, part 2: After leaving horse 4 on first viewing it had been arranged that I'd try him at Milton the following week however he pulled a shoe and bruised his sole so that was put on hold. Fast forward a week and we arranged to meet at Houghton Hall so I could see what he was like in a novel environment and try him over a few more fences. Having never been to Manor/Houghton I have to say I was impressed, it really is a fantastic facility to have on the door stop, surfaces, and pretty much everything, were immaculate. After managing to get lost twice in the 10 minute journey between Houghton and school I eventually met up with horse 4 and owner at Houghton and watched him unload and then helped tack him up. He was a bit lit up, but stood nicely whilst we chatted and faffed. Seller asked whether I wanted to see him ridden first but I decided that I needed to put my brave pants on and just get on with it so we walked round the the indoor and I hoped on. The dressage boards were up in the indoor with someone using them so I decided the outdoor would be best - not quite ready to cope with navigating a new horse and other horses  Now, I will freely admit a rode like an absolute tool for the first 10 minutes and we got into a bit of 'me tense - him tense' cycle but I finally gave myself a kick up the back side and started to breath. In my head I gave myself a 20 x 40 area of the outdoor to work in, just asking for some circles/serpentine/transitions to get him thinking and listening to me rather than all the things around us. After another 10 minute of reasonably nice work I asked the seller if she would mind taking some video for me and she kindly obliged (well got her OH to any way, he seemed like a gem  ). Naturally I then got tense again, but managed to not let it get too horrendous. After a while I was happy enough to pop over a few jumps, a little cross pole, a vertical, a double and then a double to a vertical, and despite the affore mentioned riding like a pleb he popped sweetly over everything. 

I decided to call it a day and that point and walked him back to the box and untacked etc. Seller asked me what I thought and I could quite honestly say, he did absolutely nothing wrong but I needed to decide if he was going to be the horse for me (not exactly fitting the original brief  ). I thought about it myself on Thursday night, leading to a rubbish nights sleep (people at work asked me if I was worried about having to teach my horrid year 11s, but I assured them, it was something far more important than 60 year 11s GCSE results  ) and then sent the videos over to A for her opinion on Friday. After seeing the videos A said she still liked him and thought that, although it would certainly be a learning curve, it would do my riding the world of good. Still unsure I went down to the yard on Friday night and one of the girls suggested I ride her thoroughbred to see if it helped convince me that I'd be happy with one. I was a bit skeptical that it would make a difference but oddly enough I got of her horse and had decided! Yes, he wasn't any where near the original brief, but he has a fantastic attitude, moves nicely, and seems to have a genuine love of jumping - he would do  Fast forward to today and my offer has been accepted and he will be coming home in the next couple of weeks subject to vetting 

So lots of things to do before he arrives as unfortunately, being rather pint sized, he wont fit in any of French's stuff, but I am cautiously excited for his arrival  Some pictures to brighten up the post...

Frenchie






Friend's tb (I'm not that fat, I promise!)






(hopefully) Horse 3


----------



## kandm (30 March 2014)

Congrats on your decision! Fingers crossed for the vetting! I've really enjoyed reading your updates .


----------



## PorkChop (30 March 2014)

Great news, he looks lovely, look forward to reading updates


----------



## Befney3 (30 March 2014)

I usually only lurk here but have just read your update & felt I had to post.

I've been following this post with interest as I'm currently horseless myself & will be looking to buy a new horse in a few months. When you posted about horse 3 I thought he sounded lovely as I'm a big TB fan & have been waiting to see what you ended up with. It sounds like you've made a good descision & thought it through well.

The reason I had to post though is the second picture in your post, that's my boy! I've seen your previous pictures & thought the yard looked similar to the one he now lives on but it's actually the same yard. I hope you don't mind me saying hi but it's so nice to know he might of helped your decision to go for a TB. He's such a great horse & I love knowing he's getting on so well.

Fingers crossed for everything with your bay boy & his vetting. He looks lovely in the pictures & I'm sure you'll both learn loads together.


----------



## vallin (30 March 2014)

Befney3 said:



			I usually only lurk here but have just read your update & felt I had to post.

I've been following this post with interest as I'm currently horseless myself & will be looking to buy a new horse in a few months. When you posted about horse 3 I thought he sounded lovely as I'm a big TB fan & have been waiting to see what you ended up with. It sounds like you've made a good descision & thought it through well.

The reason I had to post though is the second picture in your post, that's my boy! I've seen your previous pictures & thought the yard looked similar to the one he now lives on but it's actually the same yard. I hope you don't mind me saying hi but it's so nice to know he might of helped your decision to go for a TB. He's such a great horse & I love knowing he's getting on so well.

Fingers crossed for everything with your bay boy & his vetting. He looks lovely in the pictures & I'm sure you'll both learn loads together.
		
Click to expand...


Small world! Emily lent him to me and it defo helped, have ridden Chilli a couple times and he's such a sweety. Did some fantastic extended trot work (proper, rather than his flicky toes  ) at the end of the ride and it was fab, he's such a good lad.


----------



## LittleGinger (30 March 2014)

Oooh congratulations!!! All three horses in your last post look lovely  Fingers crossed for the vetting.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (30 March 2014)

el_Snowflakes said:



			Erm, I wouldn't agree with the riding badly bit. If I was the seller, I wouldn't sell my horse to someone who rode badly!!
		
Click to expand...

That is true, but to be honest, if horse reacts badly, self preservation will kick in..............
if you want a plod, ask for a plod


----------



## Befney3 (30 March 2014)

Small world indeed! He's loves those flicky toes. Lol. I'm just hoping whatever I buy next has as good an extended trot as him.


----------



## Firewell (30 March 2014)

He looks a cutie!! He looks a little like Lucemoose's wonderful horse Teak?! Fingers crossed he passes the vet for you . I LOVE my TB's and I'm a complete wimp. Such huge hearts, they really try (or at least the one's I have had are like that). I had to help a lady lunge her little cob mare last night and the mare was being a stubborn cow bag, kept turning in and refusing to move. We got her lunging fine in the end but all I could think of was my TB is 10x easier ha ha. 
I'm about to write a mammoth update on my TB boy .
Good luck, so excited for you and Frenchie looks gorgeous.


----------



## vallin (30 March 2014)

Firewell said:



			He looks a cutie!! He looks a little like Lucemoose's wonderful horse Teak?! Fingers crossed he passes the vet for you . I LOVE my TB's and I'm a complete wimp. Such huge hearts, they really try (or at least the one's I have had are like that). I had to help a lady lunge her little cob mare last night and the mare was being a stubborn cow bag, kept turning in and refusing to move. We got her lunging fine in the end but all I could think of was my TB is 10x easier ha ha. 
I'm about to write a mammoth update on my TB boy .
Good luck, so excited for you and Frenchie looks gorgeous.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, having had a riding lesson on a fellow liveries warmblood after riding Emily's tb, the warmblood was definitely the harder work of the two! (do love riding her though  ) I like readin gyour update so will keep and eye out for it.

Oh, and Frenchie says thank you very much, but she's not really allowed compliments at the moment as she has removed yet *another* shoe and thus ruined my plan for a lovely weekend of hacking!


----------



## vallin (13 April 2014)

Update!

I was hoping at this point to be able to post lots of excited pictures of horse 3 in his new home but unfortunately he failed the vetting  spoke to both the vet and A who both said he behaved impeccably bit failed a flexion test and was the showing lameness when lunged  

Back to the drawing board we go!


----------



## j1ffy (13 April 2014)

vallin said:



			Update!

I was hoping at this point to be able to post lots of excited pictures of horse 3 in his new home but unfortunately he failed the vetting  spoke to both the vet and A who both said he behaved impeccably bit failed a flexion test and was the showing lameness when lunged  

Back to the drawing board we go!
		
Click to expand...

Oh no!!!  What a shame   On with the search then, best of luck!!


----------



## PorkChop (13 April 2014)

What a shame  don't give up, there is a fantastic horse out there for you!

Do you have any more that you are interested in? What about a wanted ad?


----------



## LEC (13 April 2014)

Not sure if suitable but Sue Horn at Narramore stud has a cracking 16hh horse for sale homebred, well started and from proven bloodlines in lovely horses. 

I know a 4yo mare for sale who is home bred and again been well started. Same breeder has another one as well. Will be some travelling for you as in SW but worth a shot as all nice horses.

Depending on my wolf in sheeps clothing horse, I will be back to Ireland in September.


----------



## vallin (13 April 2014)

Can't find the details of the horses for sale at Narramore (found the fb page but no obvious information on there), feel free to pm me links though


----------



## LEC (13 April 2014)

Just message narramore on FB then they can discuss suitability.

Not sure if other two homebreds are advertised yet. Will ask.


----------



## Wolves (13 April 2014)

Good luck with the vetting OP, hope he passes with flying colours!


----------



## vallin (16 April 2014)

Update! 

Horse 6 - 15.3, warmblood, mare. Now this is an interesting one, if possibly a brief update. Before Christmas I was effectively sharing a horse on my yard, riding her 2/3 time a week for the owner, doing a bit of schooling/bringing on. No money exchanging hands, but needless to say I was putting quite a lot of work into the horse. After Christmas I stopped riding the horse, not quite sure how it happened, but owner had a bad experience with the horse at a clinic and then decided she wanted to do it on her own, which in all honesty was fine with me as I was beginning to get a bit irked by putting all the effort in and not be able to take the horse out (classic sharer dilemma!  ). More recently I have been riding the horse a bit, just every now and then when the owner is away. Now, I get on very well with the mare, however she does have a bit of an attitude and can be rather stubborn/opinionated. Whilst I was away she refused to load for the owner and then dumped her twice. Needless to say, not a happy owner. We had discussed the possibility of me buying her before but my price was too low (she paid £4000 for the horse 18 months ago and I offered her £2000), fast forward to yesterday and she asked me again if I would like to buy the mare for £3500 no tack. Having had Horse 3 fail the vetting and being able to feel myself become a little disillusioned by the whole process I can honestly say I was seriously tempted - I know the horse, I know she moves nicely and can jump, I'm aware of her (many) flaws and am confident that I can deal with them...but...after buying tack she would end up being £1000/£1500 over budget, she is a classic, heavy set warmblood and therefore not naturally built for eventing, and it would be a constant battle to get her fit enough for BE80, never mind the PN level I am hoping to be doing a few years down the line. I suspect, therefore, that I will have to say no and just continue doing little bits with her when the owner is away, which is a shame as she has a lot of potential, I just feel she would be more suited to RC/SJ/Dressage, than eventing   

Any who, onwards and upward! (I hope!)


----------



## Kelpie (16 April 2014)

I say this without knowing the horse but I would slightly question whether even a thicker set WB would have a problem at be100? I event a very non typical event horse at be100 (connie) and yes I have to do masses of fittening work but he eats up the XC  just a thought


----------



## LEC (16 April 2014)

Confo photo please or similar type?
What is the breeding?
I evented a MW hunter at novice level in his younger days and then at PN when 15. He had a good nine inches of bone. Was not terribly fast but he never pulled and could keep coming so we never wasted any time. He was harder work to keep fit and keep his waist trim but he had endless scope for the level required.


----------



## vic07 (16 April 2014)

I event a m/w at intro. 17.2hh of proper m/w show horse! The only reason I won't take him pn is some decrepit hocks.... He can really gallop and jump. However I do have to keep him fit! His dainty sister keeps herself fit!


----------



## Vodkagirly (16 April 2014)

If you know him and reasonabley confident that he is sound why not put another offer in, explaining that if she is offer 3k you need vetting for insurance so can't afford that.
Is she a proper heavy set horse or heavy due to being unfit?


----------



## TPO (16 April 2014)

Re the mare. If the owner accepted the offer of 2k would you be happy to own her or do you have worries about her eventing potential regardless of her price? If she isn't suitable for you then it doesn't really matter if she's 50p or 50k.

However if you'd want her for 2k, but not 3.5k (fair enough given the work you've put into her and the fact owner is selling for negative reasons rather than having brought her on etc), then you can only lay your cards on the table and tell owner that 2k is your max for that mare and leave the ball in her court.

Happy shopping meanwhile!


----------



## HeresHoping (16 April 2014)

Aww Vallin, forgive me for saying this, but it does sound as though you've moved on from the mare some time ago, and that whilst you enjoyed her, she wasn't really your thing, she's just an option.

If you're not too put off by the heavies (but not too heavy)....I've p.m.'d you a FB link because there's a chap on there who might be something you might like.


----------



## zizz (16 April 2014)

vallin said:



			Can't find the details of the horses for sale at Narramore (found the fb page but no obvious information on there), feel free to pm me links though 

Click to expand...

Can definately reccomend narramore stud, bought mine from them as a foal and he is fab.
Won at county level showing in hand and under saddle, been dressed up for RC Quadrille, absolutely bombproof to hack, jumps well, and now doing BD, being were placed at the winter champs last week, and on the inter-county teams. 
His full brother was bought by a professional event rider and was placed at Novice as a six year old. 

Super trainable and talented horses!


----------



## el_Snowflakes (16 April 2014)

vallin said:



			Update! 

Horse 6 - 15.3, warmblood, mare. Now this is an interesting one, if possibly a brief update. Before Christmas I was effectively sharing a horse on my yard, riding her 2/3 time a week for the owner, doing a bit of schooling/bringing on. No money exchanging hands, but needless to say I was putting quite a lot of work into the horse. After Christmas I stopped riding the horse, not quite sure how it happened, but owner had a bad experience with the horse at a clinic and then decided she wanted to do it on her own, which in all honesty was fine with me as I was beginning to get a bit irked by putting all the effort in and not be able to take the horse out (classic sharer dilemma!  ). More recently I have been riding the horse a bit, just every now and then when the owner is away. Now, I get on very well with the mare, however she does have a bit of an attitude and can be rather stubborn/opinionated. Whilst I was away she refused to load for the owner and then dumped her twice. Needless to say, not a happy owner. We had discussed the possibility of me buying her before but my price was too low (she paid £4000 for the horse 18 months ago and I offered her £2000), fast forward to yesterday and she asked me again if I would like to buy the mare for £3500 no tack. Having had Horse 3 fail the vetting and being able to feel myself become a little disillusioned by the whole process I can honestly say I was seriously tempted - I know the horse, I know she moves nicely and can jump, I'm aware of her (many) flaws and am confident that I can deal with them...but...after buying tack she would end up being £1000/£1500 over budget, she is a classic, heavy set warmblood and therefore not naturally built for eventing, and it would be a constant battle to get her fit enough for BE80, never mind the PN level I am hoping to be doing a few years down the line. I suspect, therefore, that I will have to say no and just continue doing little bits with her when the owner is away, which is a shame as she has a lot of potential, I just feel she would be more suited to RC/SJ/Dressage, than eventing   

Any who, onwards and upward! (I hope!)
		
Click to expand...

I saw quite a few thick set warmbloods (& cobby types too) compete at BE90 recently. I Definitly wouldn't be out off that she is a chunkier  type. There a lot to be said for horses with a bit of substance


----------



## vallin (16 April 2014)

Thanks for all the replies! I don't want to post a pic of her as she's not advertised any where and it's not my place to put pics on the internet, but she's similar stamp to this chap, http://www.rollingridgestables.com/Caliente.html and slightly over at the knee, long and low in the neck and a bit downhill.  

It's not so much that I don't think she could do it, she certainly good enough jumping wise and paces wise, I just worry that there will be so much fittening (sp!) work involved to get her round inside the time, that it will take its toll on her joints and after all the problems with Frenchie I'm somewhat paranoid about a repeat! 

Hmmm, maybe I'll have another think. 

@TPO - If she would take 2K for her then I'd buy her and just have some fun doing RC things for a year or so and get some more competition experience, but I just feel that 3.5K is a lot of money for something that I'm potentially going to be limiting my options with if that makes sense?

@Zizz - they only had either young stock or a 16.3hh which is too big for me


----------



## TPO (16 April 2014)

If 2k is an option then if just tell the mare owner that and if she wants to sell her to you for that then you're sorted and if not you've not lost anything.

Good luck whatever you decide


----------



## Firewell (16 April 2014)

I know better the devil you know but you don't sound that excited by this mare. If you liked her that much she would have been your first choice? 
We are house hunting at the moment, another tedious experience. OH and I getting a bit fed up considered putting an offer in on our rented house. We live here, it works, it's OK there are aspects we like. However it's not really what we want...
So what I am trying to say I think is it might be best to keep looking instead  of settling for 2nd best just because it's easy?!


----------



## vallin (16 April 2014)

Firewell said:



			I know better the devil you know but you don't sound that excited by this mare. If you liked her that much she would have been your first choice? 
We are house hunting at the moment, another tedious experience. OH and I getting a bit fed up considered putting an offer in on our rented house. We live here, it works, it's OK there are aspects we like. However it's not really what we want...
So what I am trying to say I think is it might be best to keep looking instead  of settling for 2nd best just because it's easy?!
		
Click to expand...


That's exactly what I'm thinking, plus the owner is only selling if I buy her (don't ask!) so she's not going any where if I change my mind  Hopefully have two lined up to go and see on monday (the seller is on holiday till Sunday so can't confirm), a bit out of budget but might be worth it ... 

1. http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/clas...g/smart-eventer-hunter-teamchaser-424291.html
2. http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/clas...stunning-16h-bay-mare-5yrs-by-the-423188.html


----------



## Nicnac (16 April 2014)

Hope you find the right one soon OP - can't believe that somebody actually has a farm called Super Duper Farm!!! (second horse)


----------



## TarrSteps (16 April 2014)

Nicnac said:



			Hope you find the right one soon OP - can't believe that somebody actually has a farm called Super Duper Farm!!! (second horse)
		
Click to expand...

Thread here with a post explaining the farm name.http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?529386-SDF-Sport-Horses-in-Chobham-Surrey

They have some nicely bred horses and their current trainer gets good reviews. Certainly worth a serious look.


----------



## vallin (17 April 2014)

Thanks TarrSteps. My only concern is that she's a lot cheaper than they're usual prices but I assume that's because shes a sales livery rather than one they've imported. The first horse is also at livery on their yard which makes viewing easier


----------



## TarrSteps (17 April 2014)

vallin said:



			Thanks TarrSteps. My only concern is that she's a lot cheaper than they're usual prices but I assume that's because shes a sales livery rather than one they've imported. The first horse is also at livery on their yard which makes viewing easier 

Click to expand...

Just ask the questions, I'm sure they'll be straight with you. (Although people often complain that dealers and agents aren't "honest" I find more often the buyers haven't asked the pertinent questions!) It could be as simple as the bills are monting and the owners want to move on, it could be a consideration in the horse you may or may not be okay with. Never hurts to have the conversation.


----------



## Nicnac (17 April 2014)

TarrSteps said:



			Thread here with a post explaining the farm name.http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?529386-SDF-Sport-Horses-in-Chobham-Surrey

Click to expand...

That's rather lovely Tarrsteps.  Should be a 'sticky' to stop people like me engaging mouth, or fingers in this case, before doing my research :redface3:


----------



## almostthere (17 April 2014)

I bought my mare from there last year. The farm was named at the request of the owner's daughter who has Downs Syndrome which is why it is a bit unconventional but it is a lovely place  Anyway, my mare is a lovely horse and any issues I have had with her were the result of me asking her at age 8 to stop being a showjumper and try her hand at flat work so she could event . I found Mark to be very straightforward to work with and even the vet commented on how good he was at the vetting - eg he trotted them up freely etc. He is a pro at the end of the day and it is worth bearing in mind that they will always ride "differently" to an amateur but as long as you go in with eyes wide open then I certainly wouldn't discount anything from him...


----------



## measles (17 April 2014)

A friend bought a horse from them some months ago and is pleased with him. Don't let the name influence you, and it is a nice story.


----------



## vallin (17 April 2014)

Ok, sounds like it's definitely worth a visit to the yard, will ring mark when he's back from Marbella on Sunday (had a brief chat with him yesterday but didn't want to interrupt his holiday!)


----------



## almostthere (17 April 2014)

and I am only 20/30 mins away so if you are desperate - happy to come and just be another set of eyes. Definitely not an expert but can be moral support although I work full time in London so would have to work around that...


----------



## HeresHoping (21 April 2014)

Have you seen this chap: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/clas...ool/162hh-5yrs-irish-sports-horse-425652.html

I know it's far away again, but hey, you could always do the lights at the same time!


----------



## vallin (21 April 2014)

Update! Haven't managed to get hold of mark to see the two above but did find another horse to go see which was...interesting....

Horse 7: 16hh, holsteiner, 6yo, brought from a dealer 4 months ago but owner needed a confidence giver, not a young warmblood. Know the girls instructor so spoke to her about the horse and her words were it will be a big project, if you're buying it offer her a rock bottom price, but if you can manage it,  it moves nicely. General impression I got from speaking to the seller and someone I know on the seller's yard was that the horse was nappy, would spin, bunny hop, but nothing dangerous both hacking and in the school (as far as one can say). Interestingly, it apparently tended nap on the way home rather than going away from the yard.

So anyway, A was off work so she came with. First impression were good, well put together, affectionate in the box, trotted up nice and calmly. Seller was very quite and seemed quite saddened by having to sell him, but also quite scared of the horse, she didn't want to ride him so A offered, she's a much better and moe confident rider than I am, and more likely to be able to cope if anything dramatic happened. She got on and in less than 30 seconds the horse had planted and bunny hopped. She pushed him on and he had a few more stops, did a bit of work, stopped again, bunny hops got a bit more dramatic as well as him adding an interesting plunge manoeuvre onto the end. Any time she asked him to work into the left rein he basically held two fingers up and said no thank you. By this point I'd already realised he wasn't go to be the horse for me and A confirmed this by saying that I wasn't to get on him. She said she was going to work him a bit more (she doesn't like to leave on a horse on a bad note) but the owner said she would rather she got off as she didn't want A getting hurt. A had a bit more of a chat with the owner and turned out that he had properly stood up with her on Saturday and that she had been a little liberal with the truth when describing his behaviour *sigh*, although apparently Saturday and today were the worst he's been (presumably because he was pushed on both occasions).

So yes, definitely not the horse for me, and was very glad to have A there! I will owe her a lot of chocolate by the time we finally find me a horse!

Hopefully will get hold of Mark tomorrow and be able to see the horses above this weekend.

Over and out!


Ps. Here's hoping, he looks nice but yard policy says no known cribbers


----------



## vallin (28 April 2014)

Ok, so let me prefix this update by saying I am a) a bit of a space cadet on occasions and b) was about to throw all of my toys out the pram last week for reasons largely un-horse related which made my cognitive abilities even less than normal. Soooo....

Horse 8: 16.1, bay, mare, by Sambertino...or so I thought. Two weeks ago I posted a link to a Sambertino mare. Last Monday I finally managed to get hold of Mark, who works at the sales yard, to discuss the horse. Well, she sounded perfect, exactly what I was after and for a price I could afford. Booked in to see her, and another gelding, on Saturday morning. After kicking the OH out of bed at a time he rarely sees on a weekday, never mind a weekend, we drove the two hours down to SDF sports horses (stunning yard and lovely people if anyone is looking for livery that way). Met Mark and was shown a very nice looking bay mare, she was a bit more Irish looking than I expected, but even with the passport in my hand I didn't really think about it. Watched her trot up and then got her tacked up and his groom hoped on. It was only when she was jumping that I suddenly though, hmmmm, this horse looks a lot more established then I was expecting and has a much nicer jump than I was expecting. Me 'this is the Sambertino mare, right?', Mark 'Erm, No....' . Ah. This was in fact a significantly more expensive mare that Mark was also selling. Turns out the seller of the Sambertino mare had put Marks number on the advert without him being aware and we had both got our wires well and truly crossed! I will freely admit that Mark was far better about it than I had any right to expect given that I'd just completely wasted 20 minutes of his time. *sigh* lesson learned! make sure you're talking about the same blooming horse! 

Luckily I had also arranged to see the gelding so it wasn't a totally wasted trip, and if anyone is looking for a top class RC horse let me know as I can point you in the direction of a very nice one!

Horse 9: 16.1, 6yo, gelding. Had spoken to the owner at length and he sounded like a nice chap, apparently a bit grumpy to school but loves his jumping. My only reservation was that he looked very forward in the pictures and I'm used to riding horses that are a bit backwards so would be a different riding style to my norm, not necessarily a bad thing, but worth being aware of  Anyway, after wasting Mark's time with the mare I was very cautious of wasting any more, so it was very much a tack it up and I'll hope on type job. Luckily the horse wasn't a nutter and I had a pleasant enough ride, flatwork some-what lacking, but a cracking attitude to jumping. Hoped off after about 20 minutes. Wasn't sure. Then on the drive back I realised that, although I really wasn't sure why, this one wasn't for me 

After seeing the gelding I treated the, now rather weary (  ), OH to all-you-can-eat and then we did a bit of a reroute to see a bonus horse...however that story is going to have to wait as I don't want to get ahead of myself  *insert cliffhanger here  *

Over and out!



Oh and hacked Frenchie to a local show to baby one if the yard owners TB so here is a *very* rare picture of French being allowed to leave the ground  (sorry for quality, am currently trying to persuade the pro 'tog to let me buy digital copies for social media but no movement so far  )

What Frenchie is pretty sure shows are for 






And having a play round the clear round course


----------



## xspiralx (28 April 2014)

The gelding is my horse. Shame he wasn't the one for you, would have been nice to keep him in the HHO family.


----------



## vallin (28 April 2014)

xspiralx said:



			The gelding is my horse. Shame he wasn't the one for you, would have been nice to keep him in the HHO family. 

Click to expand...

Oh is he! I had no idea  was going to ring you today but school was mad, sorry! Fallon seemed a real sweety, just not for me  I hope you find him an amazing home, Mark said you had someone taking him to an XC clinic to try him?


----------



## xspiralx (28 April 2014)

vallin said:



			Oh is he! I had no idea  was going to ring you today but school was mad, sorry! Fallon seemed a real sweety, just not for me  I hope you find him an amazing home, Mark said you had someone taking him to an XC clinic to try him?
		
Click to expand...

That's quite alright!

Yes that was yesterday, SJ instead of xc though as the ground was so wet. He behaved brilliantly, but the girl then decided his flat work wasn't progressed enough for her. Which I wish she had decided before I spent half my Sunday at a SJ clinic in the rain with him, but that's the wonderful world of selling horses!

Hopefully the right person will come along soon - he certainly wouldn't suit everyone but will be lots of fun for someone. Good luck with your search too!


----------



## vallin (28 April 2014)

xspiralx said:



			That's quite alright!

Yes that was yesterday, SJ instead of xc though as the ground was so wet. He behaved brilliantly, but the girl then decided his flat work wasn't progressed enough for her. Which I wish she had decided before I spent half my Sunday at a SJ clinic in the rain with him, but that's the wonderful world of selling horses!

Hopefully the right person will come along soon - he certainly wouldn't suit everyone but will be lots of fun for someone. Good luck with your search too!
		
Click to expand...

That's annyoing as surely that would have been evident when she tried him at Mark's. Ho-hum! I'm sure someone will be along to have him soon


----------



## Bernster (28 April 2014)

xspiralx said:



			That's quite alright!

Yes that was yesterday, SJ instead of xc though as the ground was so wet. He behaved brilliantly, but the girl then decided his flat work wasn't progressed enough for her. Which I wish she had decided before I spent half my Sunday at a SJ clinic in the rain with him, but that's the wonderful world of selling horses!

Hopefully the right person will come along soon - he certainly wouldn't suit everyone but will be lots of fun for someone. Good luck with your search too!
		
Click to expand...

Hi Spiral - would you pm me re your gelding pls?. Have a friend looking and she's a bit disappointed by horses not being sound, or not as described, so a nice genuine hho horse might make a nice change!


----------



## vallin (7 May 2014)

Update!

Horse 10 - 16hh, 7yo, sports horse, mare. I was actually planning on having a couple of weeks off horse shopping, however glancing through the ads on HHO I saw this mare and decided she was worth changing the plan for. She's a horse that I'd nearly been to see last year, but wasn't quite ready for, however her she was again! Now, horses being resold relatively quickly always ring alarm bells, however after speaking to the seller there seemed to be a genuine reason (and I also have a friend on the sellers yard that confirmed the reasoning) so off I tootled. At this point I feel I should praise my OH a little bit, as despite just having spent the weekend in the Lake District with my family and then driven 5 hours in the car, he agreed to come with me, punk  Arrived at the yard and met with the seller who had obviously spent the last hour scrubbing the mare clean, bless! She seemed nice and confirmed everything we'd discussed on the phone; age, experience, personality etc. Gave the horse a good grope and had a good look at the overall picture (I have realised recently that whilst I am quite thorough on the microscale, I often forget to stand back and take in the whole picture) and didn't notice anything glaringly obvious (I have also, however, realised conformation is not my strong point  ) so asked the seller to tack her up. 

Just asked seller to do very basic walk, trot, canter and jump and horse was little tubby and I didn't want her shattered before I got on  Everything looked good, if a little lack lustre, so on I hopped. What can I say, I enjoyed riding her from the minute I got on, especially when I popped her over a couple of jumps and she felt really up for it without being strong  The OH had done his job well and taken lots of videos so I had plenty of footage to review and send over to A. 

Bounced some emails back and forward with A and managed to arrange a second viewing for this weekend (around Badminton  ) to do a bit more with her and take her for a walk down the road (her one negative is that she is apparently nappy to hack so need to establish what the sellers definition of 'nappy' is  )

So fingers crossed please, I rather like this one!


----------



## Firewell (7 May 2014)

Exciting! Good luck this weekend


----------



## vallin (11 May 2014)

Noooooooooooows!!!!!!!!!

Horse 10 (which is actually 11, I miscounted  ) part 2! A came out with me to see her and check that I hadn't missed anything. Usual checks, trot up etc. Commented that she was a bit narrow at the base, both front (more so) and back (less so) but everything else was more or less where it should be. Hopped on her without seller riding first and did some walk, trot and canter. It was a bit messy but all there in some form or another  I was then instructed (  ) to do a bit of longer and lower work to see how she responded, as although she is round in the neck, she is very hollow across the back. She seemed physically capable of the work so not something I was particularly concerned about. A then put some jumps up and despite my noobish riding and the fences looking rather larger than I remember she looked after me and just sorted herself out, que big brownie points. I finished off by taking her for a quick walk past her stable, off the yard, and back on to the yard to see if any nappy behaviour appeared, but whilst she thought about slowing down, a quick squeeze with the leg was all that was required to get her moving forwards. Good-o!

Untacked and told the owner I'd be in touch. Fast forward a couple of hours and I have had an offer accepted subject to vetting  So please can everybody keep everything crossed that she passes the vetting and I don't have to go back to trawling through adverts!


And to brighten up the post, here's a picture of French popping a fence for the first time in many year. I just took her to nanny a young horse but seeing as they were tiddly I thought she could have some fun too 
















Vx


----------



## Bernster (11 May 2014)

Yeah sounds great and seems like you've had a good trial.  Friend has been looking and it's such a bore at times!  Fingers crossed for the vetting


----------



## vallin (12 May 2014)

Thank you, and isn't it just! What is your friend looking for?


----------



## vallin (20 May 2014)

Update!

I was really hoping to have exciting news and be able to fill this post with pictures of a new horse. Alas, life is not that kind to me and horse number 11 also failed the vetting. Booooo! So I am once again returning to the chalk board and still on the look  out for a nice youngster to bring on for eventing, 15.2-16.3, 5-7yo, not to heavy and not to light, and relatively sane. Budget £3000-4000 pm if you know of any!


----------



## shortstuff99 (20 May 2014)

Have you looked at the Irish horse imports website?


----------



## meardsall_millie (20 May 2014)

vallin said:



			Update!

I was really hoping to have exciting news and be able to fill this post with pictures of a new horse. Alas, life is not that kind to me and horse number 11 also failed the vetting. Booooo! So I am once again returning to the chalk board and still on the look  out for a nice youngster to bring on for eventing, 15.2-16.3, 5-7yo, not to heavy and not to light, and relatively sane. Budget £3000-4000 pm if you know of any!
		
Click to expand...

Have a chat with Gamebird - she has a super young horse for sale.  He doesn't fit your brief exactly but he is sane, sensible and a proper little dude!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (20 May 2014)

Fancy a trip to Aberdeen


----------



## cundlegreen (20 May 2014)

vallin said:



			Update!

I was really hoping to have exciting news and be able to fill this post with pictures of a new horse. Alas, life is not that kind to me and horse number 11 also failed the vetting. Booooo! So I am once again returning to the chalk board and still on the look  out for a nice youngster to bring on for eventing, 15.2-16.3, 5-7yo, not to heavy and not to light, and relatively sane. Budget £3000-4000 pm if you know of any!
		
Click to expand...

Jo Chipperfield may have one, he's turned out at the moment as she's busy eventing several. I think he's six, she bought him off the breeder last year unbroken. He's going very nicely under saddle, but he won't make a higher level eventer though, so he's on the back burner. I think he's TB x AA, and a very sweet person. PM me if you want pics. I've got some somewhere. She's near Royston, so not a million miles from you.


----------



## TT55 (20 May 2014)

vallin said:



			Update!

I was really hoping to have exciting news and be able to fill this post with pictures of a new horse. Alas, life is not that kind to me and horse number 11 also failed the vetting. Booooo! So I am once again returning to the chalk board and still on the look  out for a nice youngster to bring on for eventing, 15.2-16.3, 5-7yo, not to heavy and not to light, and relatively sane. Budget £3000-4000 pm if you know of any!
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear  What are the horses failing on?

I'm having a horse vetted this week and i'm paranoid she will fail. The worst thing is she is a horse that has been at my yard for some time and there is a long list of people wanting to buy her, I just happened to get in first! I know if she fails and I don't get her, a guy I know will buy her without vetting and then sods law says he will have her for years without issue and i'll regret it!!


----------



## PorkChop (20 May 2014)

Oh no, what a bummer!

What about contacting Avonmill Horses, they always have a super type.


----------



## popsdosh (20 May 2014)

TT55 said:



			Oh dear  What are the horses failing on?

I'm having a horse vetted this week and i'm paranoid she will fail. The worst thing is she is a horse that has been at my yard for some time and there is a long list of people wanting to buy her, I just happened to get in first! I know if she fails and I don't get her, a guy I know will buy her without vetting and then sods law says he will have her for years without issue and i'll regret it!!
		
Click to expand...

 Then why are you getting it vetted if you want it so much! Never ever get them vetted anymore for myself.


----------



## PolarSkye (20 May 2014)

vallin said:



			Update!

I was really hoping to have exciting news and be able to fill this post with pictures of a new horse. Alas, life is not that kind to me and horse number 11 also failed the vetting. Booooo! So I am once again returning to the chalk board and still on the look  out for a nice youngster to bring on for eventing, 15.2-16.3, 5-7yo, not to heavy and not to light, and relatively sane. Budget £3000-4000 pm if you know of any!
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame .  What did she fail on?

P


----------



## DiNozzo (20 May 2014)

TT55 said:



			Oh dear  What are the horses failing on?

I'm having a horse vetted this week and i'm paranoid she will fail. The worst thing is she is a horse that has been at my yard for some time and there is a long list of people wanting to buy her, I just happened to get in first! I know if she fails and I don't get her, a guy I know will buy her without vetting and then sods law says he will have her for years without issue and i'll regret it!!
		
Click to expand...


If she fails buy her anyway and ask the vet how to manage her to minimise the risk- if you think that much of her! Oh, and maybe be prepared to change your aspirations!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (20 May 2014)

11 horses failed vetting ............ ? Why? 
google vendors phone number and name and address
1] tell vendors the horse will be 5 star vetted before you go, wait for excuses and cross off list
2] go to vettings and learn how to identify the obvious
3] analyse your expectations v your budget, are you looking at horses which are being sold off due to considerations which vendor is not happy to tell you.
4] have regular lessons with a good instructor and ask her if she knows of anything suitable, consider taking her with you when you go to see a horse.
I would think finding a good sound sound young horse of 16.00 hh ready to compete,  good breeding, scope,  and good conformation, and no vices would be quite hard to find for £3000, probably impossible if the current owner has paid all the bills for a few years. There are a lot of Irish horses which may look the part but they are unknown quantity having been through horse sales [
If you have a horse which needs a lot of basic work, you will soon spend a £1,000, but if you have been looking for a year, you have saved yourself about a £1,000 at least, so budget could be expanding.


----------



## vallin (20 May 2014)

shortstuff99 said:



			Have you looked at the Irish horse imports website?
		
Click to expand...

I have, but there a bit too fresh off the boat for me, not experienced enough unfortunately!


----------



## vallin (20 May 2014)

meardsall_millie said:



			Have a chat with Gamebird - she has a super young horse for sale.  He doesn't fit your brief exactly but he is sane, sensible and a proper little dude!
		
Click to expand...

What way doesn't he fit? Thanks


----------



## vallin (20 May 2014)

TT55 said:



			Oh dear  What are the horses failing on?

I'm having a horse vetted this week and i'm paranoid she will fail. The worst thing is she is a horse that has been at my yard for some time and there is a long list of people wanting to buy her, I just happened to get in first! I know if she fails and I don't get her, a guy I know will buy her without vetting and then sods law says he will have her for years without issue and i'll regret it!!
		
Click to expand...

Both failed on flexion (second was slight flexion failure, then failed the ridden)


----------



## vallin (20 May 2014)

LJR said:



			Oh no, what a bummer!

What about contacting Avonmill Horses, they always have a super type.
		
Click to expand...

Jo knows what I'm after so will send me details if she finds something suitable  thanks


----------



## vallin (20 May 2014)

MrsD123 said:



			11 horses failed vetting ............ ? Why? 
google vendors phone number and name and address
1] tell vendors the horse will be 5 star vetted before you go, wait for excuses and cross off list
2] go to vettings and learn how to identify the obvious
3] analyse your expectations v your budget, are you looking at horses which are being sold off due to considerations which vendor is not happy to tell you.
4] have regular lessons with a good instructor and ask her if she knows of anything suitable, consider taking her with you when you go to see a horse.
I would think finding a good sound sound young horse of 16.00 hh ready to compete,  good breeding, scope,  and good conformation, and no vices would be quite hard to find for £3000, probably impossible if the current owner has paid all the bills for a few years. There are a lot of Irish horses which may look the part but they are unknown quantity having been through horse sales [
If you have a horse which needs a lot of basic work, you will soon spend a £1,000, but if you have been looking for a year, you have saved yourself about a £1,000 at least, so budget could be expanding.
		
Click to expand...

Not 11 failed vetting! Lol I've looked at 11 horses, two of which I've had vetted and failed


----------



## Dizzydancer (20 May 2014)

Saw an ad for a grey last night not sure of any details but was on Facebook hope farm livery, the girl I think has in people's horses to back and bring on etc but not sure if this is being sold for a client or actually hers.


----------



## meardsall_millie (20 May 2014)

vallin said:



			What way doesn't he fit? Thanks 

Click to expand...

He's 4 not 5 as you requested!


----------



## RachelFerd (20 May 2014)

TBF if you have a vet who is worth their salt, more horses will fail a vetting than will pass. It's how you interpret the fails really...


----------



## vallin (20 May 2014)

RachelFerd said:



			TBF if you have a vet who is worth their salt, more horses will fail a vetting than will pass. It's how you interpret the fails really...
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, both were done by very respected vets from rossdales and it was there long term future that was questioned as much as anything.


----------



## vallin (20 May 2014)

meardsall_millie said:



			He's 4 not 5 as you requested!
		
Click to expand...

Will compromise on that point


----------



## Bernster (20 May 2014)

RachelFerd said:



			TBF if you have a vet who is worth their salt, more horses will fail a vetting than will pass. It's how you interpret the fails really...
		
Click to expand...

Just thought I'd stop by and find out how you were doing vallin.  Sorry about the 2nd disappointment but surely that means 3rd time lucky?!

Interested in what you said RachelFerd - I'd really struggle with being able to interpret a fail as anything but that, ie to walk away cos it's failed.  Assume insurance would be invalid, or at least they would exclude whatever gets shown up.  Are there more grey area than I'd thought when it comes to vettings?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (20 May 2014)

Basically the vet tells you if the horse is suited to the purpose you require, so if you say you want something to take to Badminton 2015, and last for ten years, he is going to have a big problem finding something suitable, if you want a hack to plod around on for a few years, many horses will meet your criteria.
If you tell the vet what you want, and he says it does not meet your requirements, as a novice, you should really take his advice.
If the horse is too spirited for a novice, he may have to take this in to consideration.


----------



## RachelFerd (20 May 2014)

Plenty of fails are based on an uncertainty rather than a definitive. If we projected that around 50% of horses are not 100% sound (as per AHT recent study), and lets face it, probably a greater proportion in terms of horses for sale, since they are often sold due to not meeting up to current owners expectations in one way or another...

so yes, many vettings are a fail, but the reason for fail may well be something you'd consider taking a punt on, albeit at the right price.

I have sold a horse that failed on its wind - very very low grade COPD type symptoms - ultimately the purchaser decided that for the job that they wanted the horse to do, it was going to be ok. We are talking in the under £3000 bracket where you don't require a 5 stage vetting pass to be able to insure.

I personally wouldn't have a vetting done on anything under £3500 as I don't feel they offer value - I would still get a vet friend to take a serious look with me. If spending more than that I would be more interested in having ultrasound scans of hind suspensory ligaments along with viewing of the horse trotted up on straight lines and on the lunge on the soft and hard, than I would be in having a 'proper' vetting as it were.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (20 May 2014)

RachelFerd said:



			Plenty of fails are based on an uncertainty rather than a definitive. If we projected that around 50% of horses are not 100% sound (as per AHT recent study), and lets face it, probably a greater proportion in terms of horses for sale, since they are often sold due to not meeting up to current owners expectations in one way or another...

so yes, many vettings are a fail, but the reason for fail may well be something you'd consider taking a punt on, albeit at the right price.

I have sold a horse that failed on its wind - very very low grade COPD type symptoms - ultimately the purchaser decided that for the job that they wanted the horse to do, it was going to be ok. We are talking in the under £3000 bracket where you don't require a 5 stage vetting pass to be able to insure.

I personally wouldn't have a vetting done on anything under £3500 as I don't feel they offer value - I would still get a vet friend to take a serious look with me. If spending more than that I would be more interested in having ultrasound scans of hind suspensory ligaments along with viewing of the horse trotted up on straight lines and on the lunge on the soft and hard, than I would be in having a 'proper' vetting as it were.
		
Click to expand...

A high proportion of the vetting cost is the visit, I had a purchaser who had my mare 5 star vetted for £160.00 ........ it was cash, how much less  could it be?
He spent twenty minutes looking at the mare and doing stethoscope things. Due to weather, ice and snow, I had to spend quite a bit of time cantering up and down and up and down a small field, after the exercise there was another exam,   I assume this was the 5 star bit. All in all the whole thing took about an hour.
It was sold as a pony suited to a novice teenager girl, not an eventer, as I had to remind the vet. Mare had been sound for the 15 months of my ownership.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (20 May 2014)

RachelFerd said:



			Plenty of fails are based on an uncertainty rather than a definitive. If we projected that around 50% of horses are not 100% sound (as per AHT recent study), and lets face it, probably a greater proportion in terms of horses for sale, since they are often sold due to not meeting up to current owners expectations in one way or another...

so yes, many vettings are a fail, but the reason for fail may well be something you'd consider taking a punt on, albeit at the right price.

I have sold a horse that failed on its wind - very very low grade COPD type symptoms - ultimately the purchaser decided that for the job that they wanted the horse to do, it was going to be ok. We are talking in the under £3000 bracket where you don't require a 5 stage vetting pass to be able to insure.

I personally wouldn't have a vetting done on anything under £3500 as I don't feel they offer value - I would still get a vet friend to take a serious look with me. If spending more than that I would be more interested in having ultrasound scans of hind suspensory ligaments along with viewing of the horse trotted up on straight lines and on the lunge on the soft and hard, than I would be in having a 'proper' vetting as it were.
		
Click to expand...

If I were a vendor, I would not be too happy to have your "vet friend" come and examine my horse as you describe, it is either a professional examination or it is not. If you are in two minds about suitability fair enough to ask if you can try it again, maybe bring an instructor friend, but your vet friend is presumably working for a vet group who pay their wages and their training, I am not sure how you stand if vet friend misses something, or if you are just trying to avoid paying for professional services.  Personally, I am not too keen on being asked to do work for someone just because they are friends. Do you accost a doctor at a party and ask about your hernia?


----------



## RachelFerd (20 May 2014)

Well precisely - If a vendor was unhappy for me to have a vet come and scan the horses legs and do a basic lameness workup, I'd be pretty quick to run away!! The fact that the vet is my friend is irrelevant to the seller, but sensible on my behalf since they know my requirements - I am still paying for a professional service from a vet.

MrsD123 - looking at your edit I think you misunderstood me - I don't mean to avoid paying (!), just rather to pay for the information I want to know, not just the criteria for a five stage vetting. I have just spent 18 months working at a vets hence knowing lots of them very well and therefore keen to take their opinions over and above any other vets...


----------



## meardsall_millie (20 May 2014)

MrsD123 said:



			A high proportion of the vetting cost is the visit, I had a purchaser who had my mare 5 star vetted for £160.00 ........ it was cash, how much less  could it be?
He spent twenty minutes looking at the mare and doing stethoscope things. Due to weather, ice and snow, I had to spend quite a bit of time cantering up and down and up and down a small field, after the exercise there was another exam,   I assume this was the 5 star bit. All in all the whole thing took about an hour.
It was sold as a pony suited to a novice teenager girl, not an eventer, as I had to remind the vet. Mare had been sound for the 15 months of my ownership.
		
Click to expand...

It might be useful to read this which helpfully explains all about 5 stage vettings (5 stage - not star  - so called because there are 5 stages to the vetting......)

http://e-venting.co.uk/2013/02/the-ins-and-outs-of-vettings/


----------



## cundlegreen (20 May 2014)

meardsall_millie said:



			It might be useful to read this which helpfully explains all about 5 stage vettings (5 stage - not star  - so called because there are 5 stages to the vetting......)

http://e-venting.co.uk/2013/02/the-ins-and-outs-of-vettings/

Click to expand...

Excellent article.


----------



## vallin (20 May 2014)

Hadn't seen this before, thanks  



meardsall_millie said:



			It might be useful to read this which helpfully explains all about 5 stage vettings (5 stage - not star  - so called because there are 5 stages to the vetting......)

http://e-venting.co.uk/2013/02/the-ins-and-outs-of-vettings/

Click to expand...


----------



## Bernster (20 May 2014)

RachelFerd said:



			Plenty of fails are based on an uncertainty rather than a definitive. If we projected that around 50% of horses are not 100% sound (as per AHT recent study), and lets face it, probably a greater proportion in terms of horses for sale, since they are often sold due to not meeting up to current owners expectations in one way or another...

so yes, many vettings are a fail, but the reason for fail may well be something you'd consider taking a punt on, albeit at the right price.

I have sold a horse that failed on its wind - very very low grade COPD type symptoms - ultimately the purchaser decided that for the job that they wanted the horse to do, it was going to be ok. We are talking in the under £3000 bracket where you don't require a 5 stage vetting pass to be able to insure.

I personally wouldn't have a vetting done on anything under £3500 as I don't feel they offer value - I would still get a vet friend to take a serious look with me. If spending more than that I would be more interested in having ultrasound scans of hind suspensory ligaments along with viewing of the horse trotted up on straight lines and on the lunge on the soft and hard, than I would be in having a 'proper' vetting as it were.
		
Click to expand...

Aha I get what you mean now thanks. Friend had two fail but they were on the basis of what she wanted them for, so walked away.  One did seem to be on slightly odd criteria and he passed with another vet for the same kind of use, go figure. Happy ending though as she's just found one who sailed his vetting so vallin, there's a 3 rd time lucky !


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (21 May 2014)

meardsall_millie said:



			It might be useful to read this which helpfully explains all about 5 stage vettings (5 stage - not star  - so called because there are 5 stages to the vetting......)

http://e-venting.co.uk/2013/02/the-ins-and-outs-of-vettings/

Click to expand...

Yes, a bit of a slip, yes i did get a vet to explain the stages to me one time, though I don't think I ever had a horse vetted after this as most I took on were unbroken and I am pretty experienced [ used to work in racing, so would be assessing / seeing about 40 horses every day at various gaits.


----------



## Oscar (22 May 2014)

A friend bought a cracking KWPN from Duckhurst Farm, they don't have the best reputation but do get some lovely horses thru their gates.


----------



## TT55 (22 May 2014)

popsdosh said:



			Then why are you getting it vetted if you want it so much! Never ever get them vetted anymore for myself.
		
Click to expand...




DiNozzo said:



			If she fails buy her anyway and ask the vet how to manage her to minimise the risk- if you think that much of her! Oh, and maybe be prepared to change your aspirations!
		
Click to expand...

I was fully prepared to have the horse fail after being told the vets I chose fail everything, but she passed! Vet brought a few things to my attention, but given the horses age (14) a few scars etc are to be expected I think. The things i was actually worried about were nothing, so that's good!

Good luck with the next one, OP. I will be following this thread as i'm rooting for you to find that special horse!


----------

